# Medicare guidelines for billing 64640



## Rosiela (Feb 24, 2017)

Does anyone know how Medicare wants you to bill out 64640 when you have 4 units, I can't seem to locate the Medicare news letter that talks about they rules for this code? 
Thank you


----------

